# June 11th VAHS final meeting { CANCELLED }



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

Due to the teachers strike Maywood School is closed so our final June meeting is cancelled


----------



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

Did I mention we have an auction at all our meetings, come check it out.


----------



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

Just been notified by Burnaby School Board that Maywood School is closed due to the teachers strike.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------

